# Why Am I Getting Duplicate Posts When I Post?



## beer-b-q (Feb 27, 2011)

Yesterday I had one and today I had another.  Yesterday I thought it was just me because they had different times but not today..

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/103941/amazin#post_600374

Posts #4 & 5


----------



## chefrob (Feb 27, 2011)

cuz after more than 8,000 post yer still a rookie!


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 27, 2011)

How do you think he got the 8000 posts - all the duplicate posts


----------



## chefrob (Feb 27, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> How do you think he got the 8000 posts - all the duplicate posts


that must be it.............he ain't never got much to say.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 27, 2011)

I've seen several double posts lately. Strange.


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 27, 2011)

chefrob said:


> that must be it.............he ain't never got much to say.




I'm the quiet type, learned after getting my knuckles cracked for talking in class... LOL


----------



## les3176 (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah i had that happen to me also...very strange


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 28, 2011)

Hasn't happened to me, but I've seen them?


----------

